
Regarding the Necessity of Flash - shawndumas
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2011/01/15/necessity-of-flash
======
shawndumas
"[T]o be useful today, a web browser needs either (a) Flash or (b) H.264 with
HTML5 video. Some browsers support both, but every browser needs at least one.
In the name of “openness”, Opera, Mozilla, and now Chrome have chosen Flash."

